# [solved]My sound device doesn't work any more.

## clouds222

I switch my profile to default/linux/x86/10.0 from 2008, and yestoday I did a world dependent update, and the problem occured.

```
Portage 2.2_rc46 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.3.3, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.31-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_M_CPU_000_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.1.6

```

When system startup, there's a warning like: not recognzied the IDT hda codec.

Entered desktop without any sound.

In the alsamixer sound control panel, there just "Intel HDA(alsa mixer)" in the device list, no PCM.

lsmod:

```

homeserver ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

i915                  183804  1 

snd_pcm_oss            32840  0 

snd_mixer_oss          12676  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_dummy           2424  0 

snd_seq_oss            23808  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      5452  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                41736  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          5652  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_hda_codec_idt      50124  1 

snd_hda_intel          22888  1 

snd_hda_codec          53604  2 snd_hda_codec_idt,snd_hda_intel

intelfb                37200  0 

fb                     40464  2 i915,intelfb

snd_hwdep               6264  1 snd_hda_codec

cfbcopyarea             3616  2 i915,intelfb

snd_pcm                58564  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

tg3                    91348  0 

video                  18264  1 i915

cfbimgblt               2820  2 i915,intelfb

intel_agp              23436  1 

output                  2376  1 video

cfbfillrect             3164  2 i915,intelfb

snd_timer              16536  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

libphy                 17300  1 tg3

snd                    46468  14 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_codec_idt,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          7412  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

```

lspci:

```

homeserver ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5789 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 21)

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5789 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 21)

06:06.0 Serial controller: Exar Corp. XR17C/D152 Dual PCI UART (rev 02)

```

Media paleyers can't find any sound devices either.

```
homeserver ~ # alsactl init 0 

Unknown hardware: "HDA-Intel" "SigmaTel STAC9221 A1" "HDA:83847680,13310050,00103601" "0x8086" "0x1999" 

Hardware is initialized using a guess method 

/usr/share/alsa/init/default:51: control element not found 

/usr/share/alsa/init/default:52: control element not found 

 

```

Last edited by clouds222 on Fri Oct 30, 2009 5:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jrepetto

Same problem here :

```

# alsactl init 0

Unknown hardware: "VIA8237" "Analog Devices AD1980" "AC97a:41445370" "0x1043" "0x80b0"

Hardware is initialized using a guess method

/usr/share/alsa/init/default:51: control element not found

/usr/share/alsa/init/default:52: control element not found

```

----------

## clouds222

I don't know how can I roll back to the state original, even tried to switch profile to 2008.0, but that profile is warned not to support.

I use alsa-info.sh to gather the info, and is uploaded to http://pastebin.ca/1648692

```
# Soundcards recognised by ALSA

# -----------------------------

#  

# 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel

#                      HDA Intel at 0xf0440000 irq 22
```

----------

## clouds222

I can hear sound when I send message to DSP by

dmesg >> /dev/dsp

but media play warns failed to open sound device.

----------

## Frustie

a lot of duplicates when i look for the same issue

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-797936-highlight-intel+hda+sound.html

explained 

 *wHAcKer wrote:*   

> After a chat on the IRC channel it looks like he has the same problem I had: a new version of intel's hda sound card. Works decently in alsa 1.0.21 (I think it was first supported in 1.0.20a). I advised a kernel update as installing alsa drivers manually has caused me a lot of headaches whereas the newer kernel's drivers worked immediately.

 

All i had to do after that was also install media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa

Maybe it helps  :Smile: 

----------

## clouds222

Thanks a lot,

 After 3 overnights, I tried it out, exciting. 

I tried to use aplay to test the sound, and it warned to create a group audio. and then all goes back. I didn't remember that I have ever deleted a group named audio to cause the problem.

I was thought to give up this morning to leave gentoo if this can't be solved. but indeed it's fixed. You can't image how excting I'm now.

That's gentoo,to a half year newbie, causes headache, and brings you exciting.

I've ever used mandrake(mandriva),RH,SUSE,Ubuntu, but Gentoo maybe the best for me, at least will for a long time.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

The problem for most is that they moved to the 10.0 profile not the 10.0/desktop profile.

The desktop sets many flags and other things necessary for alsa and others to work

properly

If you do "eselect profile list" and set the 10.0/desktop profile and 

then re-emerge world sound should start working again.

----------

## clouds222

 *Anon-E-moose wrote:*   

> The problem for most is that they moved to the 10.0 profile not the 10.0/desktop profile.
> 
> The desktop sets many flags and other things necessary for alsa and others to work
> 
> properly
> ...

 

Yes, maybe that's the original reason.

----------

